# Hardware failure



## Chris (Jun 4, 2005)

Server's been rebuilt, let me know if there are any problems/bugs. (I'm sure there will be)

- Chris


----------



## Drew (Jun 4, 2005)

Chris said:


> Server's been rebuilt



Yikes. 

We seem to be missing about a days' worth of posts, but no biggie. That's been it so far. 

-D


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, nothing I can do about it, last backup was the night before the crash.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah I was wondering what happened. Scared me for a bit 


Rev.


----------



## Vince (Jun 4, 2005)

I got e-mails saying I had 2 PMs, but they're not here. Probably weren't included in the backup. No biggie.


----------



## Digital Black (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah it was out for a while. Glad it's back up.

I was just about to send a email to see what was up..


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> I got e-mails saying I had 2 PMs, but they're not here. Probably weren't included in the backup. No biggie.



If they were sent between Thursday night and Friday morning when it died, they're gone. :\


----------



## Vince (Jun 4, 2005)

no prob  Thanks for working hard and getting the site back up, I was going through withdrawls


----------



## Shawn (Jun 4, 2005)

Glad to be back!


----------



## SevenatoR (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah...glad yer back. I was gettin askeered.


----------



## ecalcagnino (Jun 4, 2005)

I am like a crackhead but for ss.org... whew...


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2005)

woot!

thanks for bring'n 'er back from the dead, Chris!


----------



## Drew (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, it was surprising just how cut off I felt, not being able to log in here and chat with you guys. Damn...


----------



## Vince (Jun 4, 2005)

Drew said:


> Yeah, it was surprising just how cut off I felt, not being able to log in here and chat with you guys. Damn...



I know, this place is like home 

I think I have an addiction.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah same. i was feelin like i had nothing to do. .heh.


----------



## jim777 (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice to see the place back open for business


----------



## BCrowell (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks for the hard work gettin it back up!! Finally my withdrawel symptoms are going away!! Glad to see it back up!!


----------



## jski7 (Jun 4, 2005)

I noticed a few of us wandering around aimlessly at "that other site" earlier today , looking for answers  ! Glad to see we're back up  .


----------



## Vince (Jun 4, 2005)

Chris said:


> Hardware Failure



You know, they have pills you can take now for that


----------

